

Bitcoin Alone Is on Track to Draw More VC Money Than the Entire 1995 Internet - xkarga00
http://i.imgur.com/O1W6GCh.jpg

======
pastycrinkles
Counting in inflation aside, I think I remember hearing something about a
bubble...

